# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijnlijke tintelingen armen en benen, pijn bij aanraking en kou (wind, water)

## tinkerbel

Hallo,
Ik heb sinds een week pijnlijke tintelingen in handen, armen en benen. Voelt alsof de zenuwen op hol geslagen zijn, bij de minste aanraking of aanraking met wind of koud water doet het pijn. Armen en benen voelen branderig de hele tijd, gezicht doet nu ook al mee. Artsen dachten aan vit. B12 tekort, maar dat is niet onder het minimum. Pijnstilling voor neurale pijn helpt een beetje. Heeft iemand een idee?!! :Confused:

----------


## hyperengonder

Ik heb dat nu ook, ga er morgen mee naar de huisarts. Heb je al meer nieuws?

----------


## Brammes

Het zal inderdaad geen vitamine B12 tekort zijn als de waarde niet te laag is.
Mij klinkt het wel erg bekend. Zou best eens het Guillain Barre Syndroom kunnen zijn.

Succes in ieder geval!

----------


## hyperengonder

Bij mij bleek het uiteindelijk gewoon door spanningen te komen, combinatie met ongemerkt hyperventileren.

----------


## Car.Lodemesho

Bij mijn voorlaatste bezoek aan de neuroloog, vroeg ik mij ook op het Guillian
Barré Syndroom te laten onederzoeken, het botte antwoord was "laat u die gedachte maar varen"'.
Na heel veel aandringen, is er onlangs wederom eem MRI Scan gemaakt(van de achterste spieren) wat er in godsnaam mee bedoeld wordt is mij een raadsel.Er zijn ook foto's gemaakt(van mijn bovenlichaam, borst, rug, linker en rechterzij)?????
Het wachten is nu op de uitslag van de MRI Scan en de foto's.
Ik kom hierop wederom terug.
groetjes en sterkte.

----------


## Jolien Schenk

Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het ermee gaat? Met Car. Lodemesho???

----------


## Car.Lodemesho

Hallo goed te weten dat je benieuwd bent, hie het verder met mij gaat.
Nou wat zal ik zeggen heb nog steeds erg veel last, de ene keer iets meer dan de andere(kan moeilijk in slaap komen.
Weet ook niet hoe het vedermoet, zoals de specialisten adviseren, U zult er mee moeten leren leven!!!!!!!

Groetjes Car.lodemesho

----------


## belladonna

hallo,Ik heb nu een halfjaar last van hyperventilatie. Het woord is een beetje vreemd vond ik want er komen zo ontzettend veel symtomen bij kijken..! Pijn op de borst, hart als een razende tekeer, soort van rare brok in mijn keel, ademhaling zeer lastig. Bij een heftige aanval kan ik wel janken, het is soms doodeng. Maar volgens mijn dokter komt het door teveel spanningen waar ik elke dag in leef. Overlijden van mn vader op zn 56 jarige leeftijd en zo zijn er nog 100 andere dingen aan de hand waar ik jullie niet mee lastig ga vallen, maar nu had ik vanavond een tintelende rechterarm... Net alsof hij klem had gezeten. Dus ik gelijk in de stress! Nu een beetje spierpijn gevoel in rechterarm. Weet iemand of dit bij hyperventilatie hoort?

----------


## zirus

> Hallo goed te weten dat je benieuwd bent, hie het verder met mij gaat. Nou wat zal ik zeggen heb nog steeds erg veel last, de ene keer iets meer dan de andere (kan moeilijk in slaap komen). Weet ook niet hoe het verder moet, zoals de specialisten adviseren, U zult er mee moeten leren leven!!!!!!! Groetjes Car.lodemesho


Als specialisten zeggen dat je ermee moet leren leven, dan zeggen ze eigenlijk dat ze er ook geen verstand van hebben en er niets mee kunnen. Doorgaans zeggen zij dat, als er medisch gezien geen adequaat antwoord op is. Je moet het dan verder maar zelf uitzoeken, heb ik langzamerhand uitgevonden. Wel weet ik dat er een supergezond dieet is, dat er voor zorgt, dat je supergezond wordt en dat daarmee problemen zoals jij die hebt, langzaam minder worden of helemaal verdwijnen. Ik heb het zelf ook gedaan en blijf mijn leven lang letten op wat ik eet en drink. Het dieet staat op makersdiet.nl. succes ermee, we leven met je mee.

----------


## zirus

Hallo Belladonna,

Voor jou geldt eigenlijk hetzelfde. Vooral pijn op de borst komt door een teveel aan geharde vetten, zoals halvarine, margarine, chocola e.d. Dat is vet wat je opslaat op verkeerde plekken zoals in je aderen. Beter is het om roomboter, kokosolie, olijfolie en levertraan (visolie) te nemen. Dat blijft niet in je aderen plakken en je krijgt er meer energie door. Vooral je hart krijgt dan een buffer aan brandstof, waardoor die regelmatiger blijft werken. De rest staat op makersdiet.nl. Dat heeft bij mij ook prima gewerkt. Vooral kefir kan ik aanbevelen, goed voor de bloeddruk en de botten en nog veel meer. We leven met je mee. Hoor ik nog hoe het verder gaat?

----------


## belladonna

Hallo Zirus, bedankt voor je advies. Heb even gekeken, maar ik heb na die avond niet meer last gehad van tintelende armen en/of benen. Het schijnt ook bij hyperventilatie te horen. Wel heb ik een hart wat elke keer de sneltrein neemt, dus ga sowieso minder gehard vet eten. Misschien helpt dat. Vandaag heb ik ook mijn schoonmoeder begraven, dus ik denk dat er bij mij gewoon veel shit in mijn hoofd zit. Zij was ook pas in de 50. Anyway, erg bedankt voor je reactie en ik laat nog wel ff weten of dat dieet geholpen heeft. Groetjes

----------


## lonneke2

Hoi,
Ik heb tintelingen, continu in mijn armen en benen. Twee jaar geleden is dit begonnen in mijn linkerarm, inmiddels heb ik tintelingen in beide armen en beide benen. Ik wil weten wat ik mankeer. Deze onwetendheid maakt mij dagelijks verdrietig en ik raak regelmatig in paniek, vooral 's nachts wanneer ik wakker word van de tintelingen. De pijn; tintelingen zijn de ene keer sterker aanwezig dan de andere keer. Ook heb ik last van een brandend gevoel, stroomschokjes en koude voeten en handen. Ik heb een hersenscan en een nekscan gehad, hier is niks uit gekomen. Mij is geadviseerd naar een revalidatiearts te gaan om: leren om te gaan met pijn!!?? Ik moet leren accepteren dat ik pijn heb!? Maar hoe kan ik nu iets accepteren als ik niet weet WAT ik moet accepteren, ik weet tenslotte niet wat deze tintelingen betekenen, waar ze vandaan komen. Ik ben inmiddels overgestapt naar een andere huisarts in de hoop daar wel serieus genomen te worden. Ik hoop dat ik word doorverwezen voor verder onderzoek. Ik zou het als steunend ervaren als er mensen zijn die hier iets van af weten of misschien hetzelfde meemaken (al gun ik dat natuurlijk niemand).
Groetjes van Lonneke

----------


## zirus

Hallo Lonneke. Ik weet wat je bedoelt. Ik heb het zelf ook gehad en het is langzaam aan minder geworden toen ik aan het makersdiet ben begonnen. Inmiddels na drie jaar is het vrijwel verdwenen.
De oorzaak zoek ik in het ongezonde fabrieksvoedsel wat we dagelijks naar binnen werken.
Dat zijn voornamelijk de ongeweekte granen, bonen en erwten. De raffineerde koolhydraten zoals suiker en witmeel produkten en de plantaardig geharde olien (transvetten). Het dieet staat op www.makersdiet.nl en voor zover ik het kan bekijken is er geen enkele medicus die hier iets mee kan behalve symptoombestrijding, zoals pijnstillers, maar daar wordt je ook niet gezonder van.
Wil je meer weten of advies dan kun je me ook direct mailen op [email protected].
Beterschap gewenst.

----------


## belladonna

Hallo Zirus / Lonneke,

Ik begrijp wat Zirus bedoeld, alleen is dat niet altijd bij elk "verhaal/ervaring" hetzelfde antwoord. Ik heb last van hyperventilatie, wat veel verder gaat dan wat mensen denken (dat het alleen verkeerd ademen is) je zou het eens moeten google'en. Het tintelen van de armen kan daar namelijk ook vandaan komen. Het hoeft echt niet altijd van harde vetten af te komen, want dat is bij mij ook niet het geval.

Ik zou als ik jou was eens kijken of er veel stress is in jouw omgeving.. Als er echt niks is waar jij veel stress/spanning aan ondervind, zou ik inderdaad, net als Zirus al zei, eens je aderen na laten kijken voor zover dat nagekeken kan worden. 

Succes!

----------


## zirus

Natuurlijk speelt stress, zorg en verdriet en nog een helemaal andere factoren ook een rol, alleen dat zijn externe factoren die aanvullend werken, die je niet helemaal in de hand hebt.
Een dieet kun je redelijk in de hand hebben als je echt beter wilt worden en je gelooft dat een dieet van zuiver voedsel werkt.
Daarnaast zijn er ook nog factoren die belangrijk zijn, zoals zwembadchloor, kou op de buik, en ook frisdranken, vruchtensappen, alcohol, azijn en daarnaast ook nog eens antibiotica en andere medicijnen die je spijsvertering kunnen beinvloeden, te veel om op te noemen.
Wat ik doe is voornamelijk de kant van goede voeding en goede spijsvertering belichten, want dat is de basis van een goede gezondheid, daar krijg je een gezond immuunsysteem van en dat maakt dat alle organen goed gaan werken, dan wordt de hyperventilatie minder, je gaat je rustiger voelen, je bloed stroomt gezonder en krijgt minder last van deregulatie van het hartritme, kortom, alles gaat beter werken. Je hoeft je dan niet meer voortdurend na laten kijken in het ziekenhuis, met alle risico's van dien. Dit is wat ik denk en dat is mijn ervaring. Kortom, zonder goede voeding geen goede genezing.
Ik wens een ieder zijn gezondheid. Het ga jullie goed.

----------


## altijdzomer

Na een aantal onderzoeken in Den Haag en Groningen (UMCG) is bij mij Small fiber neuropatie en poly neuropatie geconstateerd. Daarvoor had ik al Restless legs. Zijn er mensen ook met deze klachten en welke medicijnen worden er dan genomen? Ik gebruik 2 x 4 Gabapentine (à300mg) 2 x 2 Tramadol en 1 Rivotril. Dit is voor mij niet afdoende en heb nog regelmatig pijnen, dove voeten en vingers. Ook heb ik soms het gevoel of ik "gek" word.
Graag reactie.

----------


## zirus

Hallo Altijdzomer,

Heb je ook wel eens aan het carpaaltunnelsyndroom gedacht? Dit is een vernauwing in de carpaaltunnel in de pols, waar de zenuwen doorheen lopen. Dit veroorzaakt vooral dove vingers. Dit schijnt te verhelpen te zijn door de pols en vingers regelmatig (3 x / dag)achterover en voorover te buigen. Daardoor ontstaat er meer ruimte in de carpaalbuis en minder dove vingers. Dit is gemakkelijk zelf uit te voeren.

Neuropatie is het afsterven van de zenuw door irritatie/ontsteking, waarschijnlijk een langzaam proces. Om dit af te remmen is meer cholesterol en lecitine nodig, waardoor het lichaam zich beter kan verdedigen hiertegen. Dit wordt bereikt door meer roomboter, kokosolie, olijfolie en levertraan te consumeren en alle produkten waar mogelijk transvetten en geoxideerde vetten in kunnen zitten te vermijden. Je kunt je vraag ook voorleggen aan http://www.gratisadviseurs.nl/question.php?id=65149. Mogelijk krijg je daar een meer uitgebreide beantwoording van je vraag.
In wens je in ieder geval veel succes.

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo, ik ben 3jaar geleden geopereerd aan het carpaaltunnelsyndroom en na enkele weken vast gesteld dat er niet veel veranderd was ;de reden was er te lang mee blijven lopen ,ik krijg nu nog electrische schokken bij nemen van voorwerpen en fietsen dat is gedaan daar ik niet mijn stuur niet kan vasthouden:kiné zegt de oorzaak is de wervels rug degeneratie en vochtophoping zenuw peesscheuring in het verleden( chronisch ) ook de andere hand is aan operatie toe maar sta niet te springen daar dokter zelf gezegd heeft dat ze bij de rechterhand niets meer kunnen doen en de operatie niets uitgehaald heeft, nu bij het mailen moet ik goed opletten voor drukfouten daar ik moeilijk feeling heb bij drukken toetsen ook bij bankautomaat ,neem meestal dochter mee nooit heb ik daarvoor medicatie gekregen ;grts :Smile:  celest

----------


## anjadekogel

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik ben 4 weken geleden op de bank in slaap gevallen. Toen ik wakker werd ben ik naar boven gelopen naar mijn bed. Toen ik in bed lag kreeg ik pijnlijke steken in mijn linkerarm en na een tijd ook in mijn linkerbeen, ik schrok ervan en ineens werd alles zwart voor mijn ogen en ik voelde mij wegzakken. Ik ging rechtopzitten met mijn hoofd tussen mijn benen ik werd echt helemaal niet goed. Pas na 2 uur zakte dit weg. 

In deze 4 weken heb ik 4 keer zo'n aanval gehad. Verder heb ik elke dag last van tintelingen, eerst was dit alleen mijn linkerarm en linkerbeen. Nu is het ook mij rechterbeen en rechterarm geworden. Ook heb ik een hele stijve nek. Mijn vriend masseert mijn nek iedere dag, maar het blijft stijf! ook gebruik ik tijgerbalsem en SRL-gel. 
Buiten een rondje lopen lukt bijna niet omdat ik dan hevige pijn in mijn armen en benen voel en dan bijna op straat flauwval.

Ook heb ik nu al 4 weken last van verhoging, normaal heb ik 36.4 en nu heb ik al 4 weken 37.6.

Sinds kort heb ik nu een drukkende pijn om mijn borst en gaat mijn hartslag af en toe heel snel.

Ik ben doorverwezen naar de neuroloog maar die heeft na een paar simple testjes gezegd dat het niks neurologisch is..

Heeft er iemand een idee wat het is, of hetzelfde meegemaakt

----------


## Agnes574

Wow, dat klinkt serieus allemaal ... zo snel mogelijk een afspraak maken bij een orthopedisch of fysio-arts ... om je nek/rug te laten scannen; wie weet heb je wel een nek- of rughernia (de klachten doen er op wijzen) of een beknelde zenuw in je rug/nek!!

Sterkte en succes!!!!!!!!
Actie ondernemen en niet mee blijven lopen!!!

----------


## kvdweerd

Hpoi,
Ik had iets dergelijks en er werd mij gezegd hyperventilatie, stress etc. Uiteindelijk MRI van gehele rug en nek en nu blijkt een ruggemergbeknelling van de C4 tm C6, tevens zenuwbeknelling op dezelfde plekken en ook onderin de rug L5, Si en een cubitaaltunnelsyndroom linker elleboog. Al mijn vremmde klachten hebben dus wel degelijk een oorzaak en ik zou me niet laten masseren in de nek, want als je ruggemergbeklemming hebt is de kans op een dwarslaesie dan erg groot, laat er niet aankomen eerst een MRI.
Sterkte .
Karin

----------


## koenraadh

Ik heb last van zenuwpijnen die van de rug komen l5, dit is uitgewezen door een EMG. Mijn voeten doen pijn en onderbenen hebben lichte gevoelstoringen. Wat me zorgen maakt dat mijne mri scan normaal is buiten artose in de rug.
Ik heb ook tintelingen, soort lichte plaatselijken korte spiertrekkingen over mijn hele lichaam. Ze doen niet echt pijn maar ben toch ongerust omdat dit misschien een teken van een ziekte kan zijn. Heeft iemand ervaring mee?grt koen

----------


## kvdweerd

Hoi Koen,

Ik was daar ook bang voor maar neuroloog stelde me gerust na de EMG. Als je ALS zou hebben waar je waarschijnlijk bang voor bent of een andere spierziekten zien ze al afwijkingen aan EMG. Is jou vitamine B12 en D goed?Daar kun je ook deze klachten van krijgen nl.
Sterkte

----------


## kvdweerd

O ja Koen, ik heb dus al 2 jaar met tussenpozen spiertrekkingen overal en zolang ze overal voorkomen en ook weer stoppen is er niets.

----------


## koenraadh

bedankt voor de reactie hé, bloed is ok 
Ik heb vandaag een collega ook trambestuurder gesproken en die had dezelfde klachten. Hoogwaarschijklijk komen de klachten van te lange zithoudingen die wij moeten ondergaan. Ik denk al aan heupen of bekken daar zitten ook zenuwen

----------


## DiveraMaria

Hoi, mijn moeder die heeft tintelingen in haar voeten en benen als ze loopt, in haar zitvlak als ze zit en na inspanning door haar hele lijf, niet tijdens de inspanning. `s Nachts dwingt ze zichzelf om soms wel tot een uur lang heel stil te liggen waarna de tintelingen wegebt, zodra ze zich beweegt begint het opnieuw. Mijn moeder is doof maar ze zegt dat de tintelingen lawaai maken in haar hoofd en soms bonkt het, ze wordt soms `s nachts ook wakker van het gebonk. Ze heeft geen pijn maar ze wordt er wel gek van, ze heeft deze klachten al een half jaar. We zijn al meerder malen bij de huisarts geweest die het ook iet weet, ze is zelfs 6 weken van de medicatie af geweest voor haar hoge bloeddruk om te kijken of de medicatie misschien deze bijwerkingen gaven, niet dus. Pas bij een neuroloog geweest die het ook niet weet, volgende week krijgt ze een hersenscan maar ik ben bang dat die ook niets gaat opleveren. Weet iemand van jullie waar te zoeken?

----------


## DiveraMaria

Hoi allemaal, inmiddels heeft mijn moeder haar scan gehad en de uitslag, alles ok zegt de neuroloog. Fijn dat er op de scan niets te zien is, maar de klachten heeft ze dus nog wel.
Geen idee waar we nu moeten zoeken.

----------


## Jackz

Tintelingen wijzen volgens op een overgevoeligheid van de betrokken zenuwen. Kennelijk is de myelinelaag oftewel de isolerende laag rond de zenuwen beschadigd. Myeline is een soort vetlaag dat veel lijkt op cholesterol. Om de myeline laag te verbeteren is het zaak om het gezonde cholesterol in het bloed te verhogen. Dit kan door transvetten en geoxideerde vetten te mijden en de gezonde vetzuur inname te verhogen. Dit zijn met name kokosolie (3 eetlepels per dag) en olijfolie (2 eetlepels per dag) en een eetlepel levertraan of visolie. Vooral suiker en stoffen waar suiker en zoetstof in zit laten staan.
De zoetstof stevia is prima te gebruiken. Een extra eitje per dag in kokosolie gebakken.
Verder salade zuur gemaakt met kefir en drie maal een kop kefir per dag. Het kan maanden tot een jaar duren voordat je er iets van merkt, maar bij mij werkt het prima.
Ik heb ook de ervaring dat de neuroloog niets kan vinden en er maar op los fantaseert zoals neuropathie of een carpaal tunnelsyndroom maar uiteindelijk niets mee kan.
Wat mij betreft ik gebruik mijn gewone boeren logica en het werkt ook nog. En het helpt ook andere chronische ziekten te voorkomen. Succes!

----------

